# 4-6 weeks to get a 1st passport after British citizenship



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi can anyone who has done surrogacy in India recently tell me if passports are being issued for babies after 4-6 weeks if they have British citizenship? If they don't have citizenship then it is taking up to 16weeks.Can anyone validate this info.I know that the 16 weeks is correct,but have just been advised that it can take 4-6 weeks if you have citizenship first.Thankx


----------



## Baby Mamma (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Tye, 

Since you posted in April you must have your passport now, i am in the process of doing the same in Mumbai. How long did it take ? For my daughter back in 2012 passport was issued after 9 weeks. 

Thanks 

Baby Mamma


----------



## champs (Dec 29, 2009)

We have had our registration certificates since May and are still waiting on British passports here in India for our surrogate babies. 

We applied for our British passports early in June and still no sign of any passports.  We're into our 8th week now of waiting since we applied for the British passports and as above we successfully obtained registration certificates in May (almost 12 weeks ago).  

Upon contacting the UK Passport Office, we've been told to expect to wait between 12-16 weeks after passport application (regardless of whether you have registration certificates).

We're still not sure why it takes so long and why every other government across the globe seems to issue passports in a matter of a few weeks, yet the UK takes a minimum of a few months.


----------



## Poddy1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Champs

Firstly congratulations on your babies. Secondly sorry to hear you are still in India after so many months. 

My husband and I are going to in India on 2nd September for surrogacy. After reading your post I am quite apprehensive. We are going to Akanksha clinic in gujarat. Would really appreciate some tips and hints regarding paperwork and processes in India when we are ready to come back to uk with our baby in 9 months. I want to get prepared as much as possible. Also any hints on where to stay when you are out there long time. Does all paperwork go through Mumbai?? 

I hope you get a response soon from the passport office here and get home safely. 

Good luck

Xx


----------

